# College Students: What was your worst subject back in high school?



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I hate English.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

precalculus and modern physics


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Any math classes and English. I hate writing. my teachers always said my writing ability was a couple years below wher eit should be and my math teachers said I was a terrible asian and my family and race should be ashamed of me and I should commit harikari ASAP. Weird though how I get a 720 on math on SAT. Then in college I fail easiest math classes...


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Any math classes and English. I hate writing. my teachers always said my writing ability was a couple years below wher eit should be and my math teachers said I was a terrible asian and my family and race should be ashamed of me and I should commit harikari ASAP. Weird though how I get a 720 on math on SAT. Then in college I fail easiest math classes...


:shock Your math teachers said that?! Man, that's crazy, if one of my college professors said something negative about me for no reason, then I would have them fired.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

bullsfan said:


> :shock Your math teachers said that?! Man, that's crazy, if one of my college professors said something negative about me for no reason, then I would have them fired.


Lolw as kidding about that part. The rest is true!


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Lolw as kidding about that part. The rest is true!


:haha You got me, big time.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Chemistry. In high school I was good/decent at every subject but chemistry has always mind boggled me.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine was Physics LOL. I just never put in enough effort for the class and didn't understand anything.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

chemistry!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

French


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Maths

:afr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chemistry & gym


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Chemistry! Now that I'm in college I'm actually not bad at it though. If you put the effort in it's not too bad.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

Math....


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Maths


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking back now, math. I didn't have good teachers and now I'm paying for it.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Physics, my test scores were very low but my teacher was kind enough he gave me an 8 on my grade report haha


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

English, I hate it with a passion.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Calculus (or math in general) :mum


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Chemistry was the most challenging for me.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah chemistry. Everyone else in my school seemed to be a natural at it but I didn't find it interesting or understandable in the slightest.


----------



## fishpie (Sep 28, 2012)

I did the worst in Maths but it was Physics that I couldn't understand. I scraped through Physics by memorising.


----------



## Yabiwaz (Sep 28, 2012)

Maths and Physical Education!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Lunch and Study hall


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Science...


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Science. I did not understand one bit of Chemistry, Physics, and Biology. It's the one subject I have no interest in, and could not just power through for a grade. I even took an alternate science (aquaculture) just to get out of class.


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

math and gym


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Gym and Canadian Studies. I mean, who the hell cares what the profits of the Canadian steel industry are? Who cares how many snowmobiles there are in Nunavut? Who cares about the role of the stupid queen, as long as someone shoves her off a balcony?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Straight A's in everything including gym and band SUCKAAAAS

I found Social Studies hella boring though.


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Most science courses like chemistry and biology.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

PE. *shivers at the thought of it*


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

math and science


----------



## paperflower (Oct 10, 2012)

Math..


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Math, physics, chemistry, geometry, social studies, history , geography: All these I barely passed cuz I was just bored to death with studying and teachers were extremely annoying, they were trying to shove the information into our heads orienting at fast learning students, so if the rest of us couldn't catch up - we were sort of left behind cuz nobody cared if we understood it or not, they thought it was no use to even try to explain, cuz some of us were so dumb in their eyes ...


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Physics.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

English. I simply could not understand what they wanted from me with their dumb "what is this poem about" questions. This whole creative/reflective thinking thing is BEYOND ME. And the teacher hated me too.

I took four of the exam papers for English at high school and failed every. single. one. of. them. Had to get someone else to do the internal assessments for me so I could just move on to higher education. And guess what? Now I'm in uni and I've never had to use any the the BS english stuff I learned. NOT ONCE. **** YOU.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Languages: French and Irish
And accounting - why the hell did I do accounting.....


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

it used to be history and a bit of english...

then i took an ap environmental and ap statistics class

those were my worsttt

my teacher gave an unnecessary amount of work, just to stress things enough so we understand it for the AP, when we understood things well enough.

The first half of the lectures would be repeats of what we learned yesterday, she'd give a 60 page outline in one textbook(3 chapters) and a 3 chapter fill in the blank outline in another, ontop of projects and labs. I'll be honest, if I didn't procrastinate it would of been a lot easier, but I stopped being a try hard and decided I'll just go to community college, because I didn't really care for the course material..

and to be in all fairness, my AP stat teacher was hard, she even said it, she gave an hour a work a day(which i didnt mind) and grade very difficultly, it was hard to get above and 80...I eventually got good at it though and would get Bs and As again....She would teach at the 6 level...


----------



## jmstc92 (Oct 12, 2012)

Math was horrible. I failed grade 9 math and had to retake the class. Then I also failed grade 10 math and had to retake that one too.


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

Definitely math. I squeaked by with a 50% in grade 9 (pity pass probably!). I managed to get 70s and 80s in appliedd math in grades 10/11/12 though which I don't understand. Chemistry and Physics were also terrible subjects for me.

I also did horrendous in grade 11 Canadian History. But then I went to university and got a history degree and did extremely well. Weird.


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

I was horrible at math and still am. I'm only passing because I have my math major friend tutoring me. Math is one of those subjects that's right pretty much because it says so, while with other subjects, no matter how confused I am I can be confident that there is an answer and it will make sense.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

English and Science


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

As expected, journalism and theater arts. Journalism because my final grade was a huge presentation at the end of the semester. Semester 1 I skipped it. Semester 2 I skipped class two, or three? days straight and went back to class thinking they were done presenting but I got picked on and had to do it worst speech of my life. I still shudder remembering it


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Guldove said:


> no matter how confused I am I can be confident that there is an answer and it will make sense.


I feel that way about math only lol, possibly science. History, English and the like are like what you've described; they are right simply because they say they are. Math and science are logic!


----------



## Guldove (Oct 17, 2012)

queenbanana said:


> I feel that way about math only lol, possibly science. History, English and the like are like what you've described; they are right simply because they say they are. Math and science are logic!


Most science and especially tech subjects I'm fine with, but math just wants to mess with my head. It's out for blood today.


----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

My favorite classes in highschool were Math, Gym ( Obviously), english and construction. I always hated science and french class even if I went to a french school aha


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Guldove said:


> Most science and especially tech subjects I'm fine with, but math just wants to mess with my head. It's out for blood today.


Lol, what math are you taking? Try teaching yourself the material by reading the book and watching online videos/practicing with hw. I don't generally learn much from my professor, most of my learning comes from my own reading time 2 days before the test


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

Math, LoL it's kinda irony now though because I have to deal with quite a bit of math now but at least its more practical.. and english too but only mainly because of the essays I didnt mind novel studies and such


----------



## pitifultunic (Apr 8, 2013)

I hated school. Maths in particular though. I constantly got humiliated when asked to answer a simple question infront of the class.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Math, specifically trignometry, the only regents exam I ever flunked...


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

English! I hate Essays!


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

Physics. It's horrible


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll be a college student in 2 weeks, so here goes...

Anything where a significant portion of your grade was based on participation.

If that's cheating, then either history or literature. History just because memorizing stuff is unbelievably boring (to the point of me not doing it) and literature because I detest analyzing things (aka making stuff up on the spot).


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

Definitely English.


----------



## Zaidi (Apr 13, 2013)

i always loved chemistry and passed with a D. i always hated maths and flunked twice. :/
**** my life -_-


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

Math. I still hate math so much, but since I'm about to start a math class I'm trying to brush up on the few math skills I have.

Speech because talking.


----------



## Anonyone (Aug 21, 2013)

I was going to say Math or Science. But now that I think about it, probably Spanish. P.E. would be a close second.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Math ugh.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm mine was a close tie between Math and Science (mostly Chemistry).
I absolutely have NO idea how I even managed to pass Chemistry because I had no idea what was going on 80% of the time!


----------



## paradoxicalpandora (Aug 20, 2013)

Math. Numbers are my worst enemy.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought my worst subject was math. In college I've gotten A's in my math courses and they've been harder, haha. So maybe that was more of a mental issue than an ability issue. I hated Earth Science as well. I always performed poorly after the first few weeks. But I took physical geology in college and I got an A in that so...I don't know. In high school you can get all ****ed up thinking you're terrible at this or that, easily.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Math and Spanish. I hated those classes with a passion.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Chemistry & gym


Same :b


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Any kind of math.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Physics.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Physics or gym class.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

English and Science =/


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Physics. It didn't interest me at all and I was just awful at it. I was also pretty bad at Geography even though I chose to study it later on.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Physics; took it during Junior year, had a D almost the entire school year. I manage to bring it up a bit (not sure if it was a B or C)


----------



## Nightwalker12 (Feb 4, 2013)

Algebra. Everything else was easy.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Spanish


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

English, Math, Science. Basically all of the important subjects. Still suck at them today. Not really too good at school.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

English. Still my weakest subject but at least I won't have to worry about writing any more English papers! Mostly science from now on! Yay!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Math.


----------



## pepperjackcheese (Sep 13, 2013)

It was definitely chemistry. The main reason why I decided not to go premed, which my parents really wanted me to do.


----------



## SanPan (Sep 14, 2013)

chemistry, don't even know why T_T


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Everything. . .


----------



## Bianca424 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anything related to programming was a HELL for me ! Well, good thing I was able to pass them...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Math. Mainly algebraic maths. I completed Geometry with an A+ both semesters, Algebra II with an A- and B+, and then Math Analysis (AKA trig and pre calc) with two C+'s. I ****ing hate numbers. I understand the concepts, but I always manage to make little, ridiculous mistakes that destroy the entire solution I'm working toward. Besides that, I think the way American educational systems teach math is atrocious. Why the **** are we so behind in this.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

language arts


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I hate to sound like a show-off, but none. Exact sciences like math, physics or chemistry are my thing, but I still love humanities like history, philosophy and what not. I think every subject is pretty damn fascinating, except economy, I hated that ****, but still scored high.


----------

